# If every member just.....



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

....clicked http://www.evolutionlettings.com that would be over 48000 hits which would mean that my last business partner who screwed me over financially would be wiped out by our web presence!! What goes around comes around i say!!! Please guys, every click helps!!


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Clicked!


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Did the earth move for you cus it day do nowt for me


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

yowfailed, try again buddy!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wouldn't one of them auto-refresh/view bot things work?


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Just clicked like a mad clicker at a clicking party


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Wouldn't one of them auto-refresh/view bot things work?


point me in the right direction pleeeeeease!!!!!


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

looked on alexia.com and we are 7894000 in the world and improving!!! we were 10890000 over a week ago!!! working it hard i can tell you so any clicks, tips, help etc would be amazing!


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

clicked


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

peanut1 said:


> point me in the right direction pleeeeeease!!!!!


I'll drop you a PM :thumb:


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Done.


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumb:Clicked


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Confused but I clicked it lol


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

and got the old laptop clicking away now thanks to DMH-1. every bit of help goes along way!!!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

job done!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

You need to look at how your site formats on an iPhone. The links on left hand side follow you about everywhere. I obviously clicked to find this out


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Will_G said:


> You need to look at how your site formats on an iPhone. The links on left hand side follow you about everywhere. I obviously clicked to find this out


I know. My guy is working on that next!


----------



## Googsy (Aug 14, 2011)

clicked


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Clicked. I want a free house now. Thanks


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Grommit said:


> Clicked. I want a free house now. Thanks


no worries!!! 4 or 5 bed with pool??


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

peanut1 said:


> no worries!!! 4 or 5 bed with pool??


5 please ! Somewhere quiet with a little land.

Many thanks sir :thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

clickity click hehe


----------



## omega (Feb 12, 2011)

JD ..... job done!!!


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

amazing response guys!! big thanks!! and will keep thanking as they come in!!


----------



## Matttrance28 (Mar 20, 2012)

clicked


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I dont understand whats going on here but I will click anyway lol


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

hoikey said:


> I dont understand whats going on here but I will click anyway lol


Basically, every time you click on it, it helps my google rankings! I could be really cheeky and ask everyone to do the google+ review thing but that will come with time and genuine feedback! I just want to make up for the 3 years ive lost setting up the last company and walking away with virtually nothing!!!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

ah right. maybe i should do the same with my site lol


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

hoikey said:


> ah right. maybe i should do the same with my site lol


PM sent!!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

clicked.


----------



## JC1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Clicked:thumb:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

clicked.... now im off to click mine like a mofo


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Clicked.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

clicked


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Clicked


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Clickety click !!!!!!


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Aw, you guys n girls are the best!!!! anyone else want to help out???


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Clicked .


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

So we are clicking to improve the site ratings or what? But i clicked anyway


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

adf27 said:


> So we are clicking to improve the site ratings or what? But i clicked anyway


every click from an individual IP helps get me up higher so ive been told so really shouting out for anyone to help!


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy to help


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

lets see if we can hit 500 by Easter Sunday!!??!!


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Anddddddddddd another click :wave:


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

Done.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Yep, ive clicked it for you my friend, good luck with this venture.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Job done :thumb:.


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

Clicked


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Clickerty clickerty:thumb:F


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Done on my phone, work laptop and mac, why not?! :thumb:


----------

